# Fuck Cops



## Splash Log (Feb 13, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

that fat cuntface needs to lose his job. he is out of control.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 13, 2008)

If I saw the video of that guy pushing my son around, I'd spend the night in jail and he'd spend the night in ICU.

Loser....no wonder he's driving the meter-maid car.....pffft.


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 13, 2008)

If i was i a cop id b bossing little 14 year olds around too for my own enjoyment. My take is that guy was just bored.


----------



## DontStop (Feb 13, 2008)

The world will be a much better place when it's rid of those tight pantted faggots. Kudo's for cop


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

leave a comment

*  cimmerianqueen * 						 (1 minute ago)  						Show  						Hide    						Marked as spam 									 					
* 0*









 		 				Reply      						| Spam  		



 				 					 that fat cuntfaced cop needs to lose his job. treat my son that way and see what happens you disrespectful cock sucking twat. you are the reason good cops get called pig. asshole.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

Baltimore Police Officer V.S. the Skateboarder. (video) *Officer, Salvatore "Farva" Rivieri, has been suspended and is the subject of an internal affairs investigation.*  "Hey, let's pop some Viagras and issue tickets with raging, mega-huge boners." Now gimme a litre o' cola!


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 13, 2008)

Salvatore Rivieri
4 Delight Ave Nottingham, MD 21236-4118
410-882-6737


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

douchebag caught on camera...


----------



## largepkg (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a different take on this. First in no way should the officer put a hand on him. Outside of that he was spot on. There are too many little shit douche bags out there that get away with murder because their parents forgot how to discipline them. This is the end result to lazy asshole parenting.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

largepkg said:


> I have a different take on this. First in no way should the officer put a hand on him. Outside of that he was spot on. There are too many little shit douche bags out there that get away with murder because their parents forgot how to discipline them. This is the end result to lazy asshole parenting.



the kid had headphones on and didn't hear the officer. the officer lost his temper before the child even knew the cop was addressing him. the cop is obviously not psychologically  equipped to do his job and his superiors agree. he has been suspended and is being investigated.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 13, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> YouTube Video



oh man that makes me want to cry.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> the kid had headphones on and didn't hear the officer. the officer lost his temper before the child even knew the cop was addressing him. the cop is obviously not psychologically  equipped to do his job and his superiors agree. he has been suspended and is being investigated.



The little shit had every opportunity to zip it and obey the officer. The officer is suspended because he put his hands on the kid and rightfully so.


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> YouTube Video



LMAO!
Even though its kinda harsh it sure is funny!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kids need an asswhooping now a days.  Little arrogant dipshits.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

largepkg said:


> The little shit had every opportunity to zip it and obey the officer. The officer is suspended because he put his hands on the kid and rightfully so.




cops where i'm from genuinely like the kids there and in return they get treated with respect. a kid doesn't deserve to be treated like "a little shit" cuz he was listening to his music and having fun on a skateboard. i don't see where the kid was being disrespectful. the cop was losing it just because the kid wasn't pissing himself.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 13, 2008)

must of been roid rage


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> must of been *hemorrhoid* rage



fixed


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 13, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> LMAO!
> Even though its kinda harsh it sure is funny!



 your terrible. I saw this on my local news earlier this week, different reporters same story.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Kids need an asswhooping now a days.  Little arrogant dipshits.



Don't tell me you weren't a spoiled, arrogant brat at least a few times during your childhood. We all have been there and done that, although some have been a little more extreme than others.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 13, 2008)

He also threatened the kids life. If it were an adult who was doing something like that, the cop would never say half the shit he did, nor would he do half the shit he did. Had i been the person who he was addressing by saying something like, keep doing that and you won't live for too long, i would instigate the fucker even further especially knowing that he was on camera, then i'd sue the city and be rich. A pissed off cop with a gun telling me that i won't live for too much longer if i keep calling him 'dude.' Should of called him douche. That was way out of line...you do something like that to a cop and you are assaulting an officer which is a serious crime. Take his badge and gun away and i'd beat his ass for doing something like that to my or someone else's kid.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh and another thing. Cops, atleast in NYC, are like burger flippers IMO.

Every kid who i know who wants to become a cop couldn't do anything else with there life, got a GED and 60 college credits (not even a diploma, you just need 60 credits, can be art and yoga all the way) and went to become a cop.

As well, some of those kids are just plain terrible people. They fought, stole, drank and drove etc. "street kids" if you will.

And the others are just bitches who would never get loud with someone until they have their badge and gun. Then they power trip because they are protected by the law. My friend became an Auxiliary PO and was bragging that if anyone hit him he would have them arrested for assaulting and officer. I told him if he ever started shit with me i'd knock him the fuck out and say he fell.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Outside of that he was spot on. There are too many little shit douche bags out there that get away with murder because their parents forgot how to discipline them. This is the end result to lazy asshole parenting.



agreed.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 13, 2008)

All good arguments. The cop could have responded better to the kid saying he didn't have a father. There was no need for physical force or the death threat.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Don't tell me you weren't a spoiled, arrogant brat at least a few times during your childhood. We all have been there and done that, although some have been a little more extreme than others.



Sure I was spoiled.  But it is funny how much things have changed in th 10-15 years difference between us.  I may have been spoiled at times, but if I stepped out of line, I would get my ass whooped.  My parents were fine if someone else they knew or trusted would keep me inline.  Times have changed I guess.  I didn't realize I was that old... LOL

When I was a kid we used to walk to school up hill both ways in 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

i wouldn't piss on that cop if his face was on fire. he is a loser in the personality department. all he is going to ever accomplish is making people hate cops. it appears the kid is trying to tell the officer he wasn't out to be disrespectful he just didn't hear him cuz he had his headphones on. what part of that makes the kid a spoiled brat? his friends were okay and birds of a feather flock together as they say, i'm guessing he'd have been as compliant if he had heard the officer at first too, not responding to something you didn't hear is not defiance for christ's sake. 

kids that are taught to just blindly submit to tyrants vote for people like Bush and follow adults out of malls and into vans. even a kid has the right to tell an ignorant bully cop "i didn't do anything wrong" and it's 2008 you big fat crybaby, there's a lot worse you should have been called than "dude". like "power tripping shitbag".


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

Video: Baltimore cop suspended over altercation with teen | On The Record

most comments everywhere you look support the cop losing his badge for good.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]http://www.i-am-bored.com/forums.asp?page_num=1&action=read&q_id=27518&ct=10

Wednesday, February 13, 2008 1:02:45 AM[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*The frightening thing about this is that this guy is likely someone's dad! This poor kid only had to deal with a jackass for a few minutes. Another has to live with this turd!*[/FONT]


----------



## kiko (Feb 13, 2008)

Back in the day that was normal police procedure and the streets were safer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2008)

The officer was completely out of hand.

I'm going to call him and leave him a message.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The officer was completely out of hand.
> 
> I'm going to call him and leave him a message.




i'm extracting his vid into stills and photoshopping him into a big fat bumble bee that likes to use his stinger on little boys.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The officer was completely out of hand.
> 
> I'm going to call him and leave him a message.



Did you get to a machine? I have been getting busy signals, havnt checked in a few hours though.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 13, 2008)

ya cop was a fn jackass but not all cops are assholes that dude was and alot of kids do need there butts whooped. parents need to step up cops with the small dick mentality need to go fn do some thing else. also there are cops out there who are nice who are doing there job, some go into the line to make a difference. yanick i dont know what kind of cops you have met but my buddies who are cops are not assholes and not pussies. you put on a badge you risk gettin shot at doesnt mean i agree its right to pick on some kid. also ya if some dick talked to my kid like that cop or not some one is in icu and some one is in jail.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Did you get to a machine? I have been getting busy signals, havnt checked in a few hours though.



I got through to the answering machine, but it wasn't his voice, it was the computer voice saying he wasn't available.

Too funny.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i'm extracting his vid into stills and photoshopping him into a big fat bumble bee that likes to use his stinger on little boys.



I like your style.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 13, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ya cop was a fn jackass but not all cops are assholes that dude was and alot of kids do need there butts whooped. parents need to step up cops with the small dick mentality need to go fn do some thing else. also there are cops out there who are nice who are doing there job, some go into the line to make a difference. yanick i dont know what kind of cops you have met but my buddies who are cops are not assholes and not pussies. you put on a badge you risk gettin shot at doesnt mean i agree its right to pick on some kid. also ya if some dick talked to my kid like that cop or not some one is in icu and some one is in jail.



I didn't mean to insinuate that all cops are like that. I'm just saying it seems to be the nature of the job, atleast in NYC. Seems to attract the not-so-great-at-life people. There are cops that join because they actually believe in the job, but many do it because its a cool job which requires low qualifications and pays enough money to survive.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

just a rush job but you see where i'm headed...


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 13, 2008)

fair enough sorry i misunderstood your post. yes i have met a few cops that really suck, but i have a good few friends that are on various police forces that are good men and women that do it for the right reason. i respect em but 20 some odd a year aint enough for me to get shot at ever again. got enough of that a few years ago.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 13, 2008)

also that is freakin great little wing


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> also that is freakin great little wing



i think part of the reason he's pissed is he has to dress like a fool if that's his uniform. john belucci hated his bee costume too.


----------



## brogers (Feb 13, 2008)

The guy obviously has no place being in a position of authority and carrying a weapon with an absurd temper like that.  If you can't handle a 14 year old kid with a skateboard saying "dude" without flying into a fit of rage, I doubt you're going to be capable of handling a dangerous situation.

He should be fired, and I hope the kid presses charges against him for Assault and Battery.  Scum.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I got through to the answering machine, but it wasn't his voice, it was the computer voice saying he wasn't available.
> 
> Too funny.



Damn I should of called when I posted. It now just rings, and then stops.  I had such a nice message planned out too.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 14, 2008)

God what's wrong with kids these days...don't they know that most middle aged fat balding men are going to go hostile on their ass because they're jealous of young care free agile youngsters.  Don't they know these grown men cry themselves to sleep at night because they've let themselves grow old fat and sloppy.  Don't they know each one of them is a blubbery ticking time bomb of high blood pressure?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 14, 2008)

You know what's worse is that the cop let the kid get the better of him.  He's been on the force for several years and it all comes down to a child.  I mean if I were a cop I'd at least wanna be know n as the one who got the axe because I pulled out my gun and blew the dick off of some child molester.  It's just funny that a kid was able to push his buttons so easily....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> I have a different take on this. First in no way should the officer put a hand on him. Outside of that he was spot on. There are too many little shit douche bags out there that get away with murder because their parents forgot how to discipline them. This is the end result to lazy asshole parenting.



Oh yeah, a badge gives people the right to verbally assult kids and make threats of physical violence. 

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

Yanick said:


> He also threatened the kids life. If it were an adult who was doing something like that, the cop would never say half the shit he did, nor would he do half the shit he did. Had i been the person who he was addressing by saying something like, keep doing that and you won't live for too long, i would instigate the fucker even further especially knowing that he was on camera, then i'd sue the city and be rich. A pissed off cop with a gun telling me that i won't live for too much longer if i keep calling him 'dude.' Should of called him douche. That was way out of line...you do something like that to a cop and you are assaulting an officer which is a serious crime. Take his badge and gun away and i'd beat his ass for doing something like that to my or someone else's kid.



Agreed.

Saying the guy was spot on is a cop out (no pun intended).

Its not his job to do ANY parenting.  So fuck off with all that.  His job is to uphold the law, thats it.

This reminds me of the guy that killed some officer(s), escaped, only to had been detained once again and beaten into oblivion.  Sorry, but you CANT do that.  

If you take shit personal, this is NOT the job for you.  This fat stack of shit clearly has anger issues and does not belong on the force.

He told the kids to stop, maybe issued a citation, and even confiscated the kid's skateboard.  That is the extent that I can see his power reaching toward.  Everything else was not needed and would cause me to celebrate this cop's death.

Shit, last night I struggled with a 16 year old kid that stole a shirt.  This kid swung at me, made verbal threats to me AND management, but did I lose my cool?  Did I start yelling back?  No.  Why?  Cuz its not fucking needed and its highly unprofessional.  I did my job, got the shit back and took nothing personal.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

The overall point of my post was that this kid wouldn't listen when repeatedly told by an authority figure to do something. The cop was definitely out of hand but this kid still needs to understand when a police officer tells you to sit down, and shut up you do it.

I'm sure his parents will cash in on this and continue to bring disrespectfully little shits into this world.

BTW, my father was a cop and if he saw me not listening to an officer I would have my ass handed to me.

Seems to me this is a PC, and pussified world we live in now. Everyone wants to blame someone else for their children's problems.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Seems to me this is a PC, and pussified world we live in now. Everyone wants to blame someone else for their children's problems.



Welcome back the Hippy age.

They say things are Cyclical.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> The overall point of my post was that this kid wouldn't listen when repeatedly told by an authority figure to do something. The cop was definitely out of hand but this kid still needs to understand when a police officer tells you to sit down, and shut up you do it.
> 
> I'm sure his parents will cash in on this and continue to bring disrespectfully little shits into this world.
> 
> ...



Your point is that cops should be parents which is wrong on so many levels. Cops are paid to uphold the law, not teach children manners.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Your point is that cops should be parents which is wrong on so many levels. Cops are paid to uphold the law, not teach children manners.



 are you talking about?

My point is that parents should do a better fucking job at raising their children. Part of that job better be telling them to listen to what an authority figure tells you to do. If you can't agree on that then you're part of the problem!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Your point is that cops should be parents which is wrong on so many levels. Cops are paid to uphold the law, not teach children manners.



Hah!  I said the exact same thing.

largepkg, I am no cop, but I deal with certain situations such as this on a weekly basis.  I have to deal with the same shit with the same kids.  Although, I dont get paid as much as a cop, I dont act like this fool.

Saying your father was a cop makes you biased and I can see why you say what you say.  However, I work with them, yet I say differently.  

Kind of odd of me to say such tings, no?  Or maybe I am looking at the big picture..


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> are you talking about?
> 
> My point is that parents should do a better fucking job at raising their children. Part of that job better be telling them to listen to what an authority figure tells you to do. If you can't agree on that then you're part of the problem!



You said the cops's behavior was spot on, and I am saying you are wrong. A cop has no right to talk to an adolescent like that.  

Outside of that we agree. I think parents are doing a shitty job of raising kids, and I think most kids today are snotty little brats that deserve a lesson in manners, but not from the cops.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> You said the cops's behavior was spot on, and I am saying you are wrong. A cop has no right to talk to an adolescent like that.
> 
> Outside of that we agree. *I think parents are doing a shitty job of raising kids, and I think most kids today are snotty little brats that deserve a lesson in manners, but not from the cops.*



If parents won't do it (or if they're bad at it) and it's not right for cops to teach them manners, then who will?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 14, 2008)

Kids these days... good old times.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> If parents won't do it (or if they're bad at it) and it's not right for cops to teach them manners, then who will?



Life will. Trust me.

Also, being rude isn't against the law, which is the main point that nobody else seems to have thought about.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

as soon as the kid realized what was going on he stopped skating and the kids were leaving. the cop had _already_ lost his temper sensing defiance in a child who hadn't even heard him. then he stopped acting like a cop and started acting like a violent egomaniac. if a crazy asshole cop starts going postal i don't know about anyone else but i'm going to sense something is just not right. remember the cops that raped the hatian guy with a plunger? not every cop deserves respect and blind obedience to someone clearly out of line is not called for.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> as soon as the kid realized what was going on he stopped skating and the kids were leaving. the cop had _already_ lost his temper sensing defiance in a child who hadn't even heard him. then he stopped acting like a cop and started acting like a violent egomaniac. if a crazy asshole cop starts going postal i don't know about anyone else but i'm going to sense something is just not right. remember the cops that raped the hatian guy with a plunger? not every cop deserves respect and blind obedience to someone clearly out of line is not called for.



Thats pretty much how I saw it, too. I guess some people believe few months at police academy is suppose to automaticaly earn you everyone's total respect and obedience.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

when kids are taught not to think and assess situations for themselves but just do what the grown up says you get little girls playing put this blindfold on for teacher and guess the topping flavor on my banana.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sting Operation clears city's sidewalks**.*






Bet he is a Gordon Sumner fan as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

i had to look up who Gordon Sumner is.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

The badge will always get my respect. These guys get put in some fucked up positions and that's enough for me. That being said, there are plenty of asshole cops who abuse their authority but I'd still do what they told me to do. If has actions were egregious enough then I'd report him to his superiors.

There's a right way and wrong way do handle situations.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2008)

Funny....






I managed to get in a smart assed comment including both *Sting* AND *The Police*.

I'm such a clever bastard sometimes...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> The badge will always get my respect. These guys get put in some fucked up positions and that's enough for me. That being said, there are plenty of asshole cops who abuse their authority but I'd still do what they told me to do. If has actions were egregious enough then I'd report him to his superiors.
> 
> There's a right way and wrong way do handle situations.



a woman in nevada felt the same way you do. if she followed her instinct and not followed the cop when he took her to a secluded area of desert she may not have been raped and murdered. kinda hard to report that. google impersonating a police officer...


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, what a self indulgent way to make your point seem valid.

So according to LW we should say "fuck the police"?


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 14, 2008)

as parents it is our job to teach our kids not only to think for themselves but also to teach them right from wrong. if you catch your kid smoking a joint dont tell em i did that in highschool. i was raised by my grandma if she would have cought me doing half the shit some kids do today she would have beat my ass. the cop was in the wrong he should have assesed the situation before flieng off the handle, and there does need to be a mental evaluation before you put some guy on the street with a badge and a gun. there are plenty of good cops but there are also alot of assholes that penis envy syndrome.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Wow, what a self indulgent way to make your point seem valid.
> 
> So according to LW we should say "fuck the police"?





absolutely not. i have the utmost respect for men and women who put their lives at stake to protect people. and both of my kids have been taught they better damn well treat the police with respect and they do. but there _are_ situations where things are just not right and this is one of them. there are _a lot_ of them not just by bad police but teachers, doctors etc. there are a lot of sick people in the world and teaching kids to tolerate abuse of power gets you a vulnerable sheep for a child who is so blinded by a badge they will do stupid shit. like the mcdonalds incident. they thought it was a cop on the phone so a naked crying, begging girl was violated for hours? that is fucking insane. being a blindly obedient sheep is dangerous. a cop on an ego trip does not have the right to threaten and assault a child and a child is under no obligation to submit to that illegal abuse of power.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> when kids are taught not to think and assess situations for themselves but just do what the grown up says you get little girls playing put this blindfold on for teacher and guess the topping flavor on my banana.



exactly. 

we live in a world where you _have_ to question authority. people get power happy, and if anybody knows that, it's me. like that crazy bitch who's trash can i peed in. some people just should not be in any position of power. 

i've never been disrespectful to cops, my probation officer, judges or anything like that, because none of them have ever treated me like that asshole treated this kid.  i have however been disrespectful to those authority figures who were abundantly wrong in the way they handled my small misdemeanors. a teacher took my art pad away from me once for drawing naked women in science class. i wasn't happy with it, but accepted it because he did it in a respectful manner. a few years later a teacher told me to stop looking at the yearbook, even tho i was done with all my work and had nothing else to do. after pointing that out to her, she rudely directed me to go to the office. i asked her who lit the fuse on her tampon, and told her to go fuck herself. 

last year a friend of mine was in in school suspension for writing a note to his girlfriend, about kids that were planing on ganging up on him.  nothing happened to his aggressors. he was punished, even tho he had expressed no want of violence towards anybody. so on the way to lunch, while no classes were in session, i walked down the hall chanting "free brandon page" with a sign saying the same on my back. the principal asked me to stop my mantra, and although she is certainly a woman who does not deserve my respect, i complied. she then ripped the sing from my back, imo having no right to put her hands on me, i briefly verbally expressed to her my displeasure in her actions and defending my freedom of speach, (i think maybe i used one cuss word). she was so enraged that i would stand up to her and defy her power that she tried to physically remove me from the cafeteria prior to even asking me to leave. instinctively i pushed her off of me. i got my lunch, sat down, started eating, and when i was halfway finished a police officer was there to escort me off of the premises, after sitting down with me as i finished my lunch. guess who's side he took? mine.  

and i fully believe that it's because of my respect for every police officer i've ever had a run in with, that last summer when i got in an accident with some friends and they found some weed in my hoodie pocket, they didn't even fine me. hell, they didn't even report to my mother that i'd had it on me. their respect is something i'm proud to have earned. and its paid off to have it. more than once. 

one of my old art teachers, was a completely amazing person. he gave us freedom in that class to fully express ourselves however the hell we wanted. we could listen to whatever music we wanted, paint what we wanted, and pretty much say whatever we wanted. not a single person in that class _ever_ disrespected him. if he'd told us to jump we would've said how high. and it was because he respected us as human beings, and didn't treat us like shit just because he could. 

kids aren't any less deserving of respect just because they're young and a little bit stupid. you show them respect and you'll get it back. you don't earn it by pushing them around.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

Obviously there is a happy medium here. My suggestion is that telling a kid to sit down and shut up is hardly an abuse of power. If you raise your kids right they'll hopefully have a bit of common sense and know not to go into the woods with anyone.

What you are describing sounds like raising a rebellious kid. Not a good idea IMO.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Obviously there is a happy medium here. My suggestion is that telling a kid to sit down and shut up is hardly an abuse of power. If you raise your kids right they'll hopefully have a bit of common sense and know not to go into the woods with anyone.
> 
> What you are describing sounds like raising a rebellious kid. Not a good idea IMO.




Tess has done rebellious things, hence the probation, but the police only had to ask her one time to be told the whole truth. She knew that the truth would land her in trouble but she also respected herself and the officer enough to be honest. Some of the officers we knew told us things their kids did that make my kids look like angels. These are good cops and I'm betting pretty good fathers but kids are going to act up a bit, test the ties that bind them maybe. 

The kid in the video was friggin' skateboarding for christ's sake and clearly was minding the officer's directive to stop as soon as he heard it. The officer had already lost his temper and the kid was just trying to explain that the only reason he hadn't stopped sooner was he just didn't hear the guy. I don't think that makes him a terrible kid or a big rebel. The kid just didn't get it that the cop wasn't interested in his explanation or knowing the boy would have complied sooner if he wanted. The bullies tantrum was not about to be derailed by reason, the cop wanted to make a big scene instead of just letting the kids leave. The kid made the simple mistake of expecting the tyrant to be reasonable.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 14, 2008)

Every teenager test the waters. For me it's how the parents handle it when they do that will form a well rounded child into an adult. From my experience most are pretty shitty at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

If a kid does something that they should get in trouble for let them feel the heat of it. The "oh my kid is an angel they never would do that officer" dance only assures more trouble later on. But fight fire with fire not a 90 pound skateboarder with death threats and being thrown to the ground.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Obviously there is a happy medium here. My suggestion is that telling a kid to sit down and shut up is hardly an abuse of power. If you raise your kids right they'll hopefully have a bit of common sense and know not to go into the woods with anyone.
> 
> What you are describing sounds like raising a rebellious kid. Not a good idea IMO.



there is a happy medium. i've experienced it, along with both extremes of authoritative behavior. 

i am far from rebellious. i respect my elders when they respect me, and i have never had a problem with any of them, unless they pushed first. i've never gone against anyone without first having proper grounds to do so. i'll do something even if i don't like it, because of respect someones shown me, but i will not be pushed around. i'm not rebellious. i question authority when it's needed and will not just go along with something i know isn't right. 
i've gotten into my fair share of trouble, but it has never been anything really serious. 
i respect the police (the good cops that is) and they respect me. i can't count the times where a police officer has seen me walking down the street, and stopped me just to chat. 
i have absolutely no problem what-so-ever with authoritative figures, unless they are blatantly doing their job wrong.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> The badge will always get my respect. These guys get put in some fucked up positions and that's enough for me. That being said, there are plenty of asshole cops who abuse their authority but I'd still do what they told me to do. If has actions were egregious enough then I'd report him to his superiors.
> 
> There's a right way and wrong way do handle situations.



You ever have a hill billy cop stick his gun in your face because they were too fucking dumb to read a license plate correctly? 

Now I have said this a hundred times, but I guess its worth saying once more. I appreciate policeman. I understand that they are typically good people that deserve honor and respect. There are a few bad apples in the barrel that make cops look bad at times. But, I refuse to honor a piece of metal. My respect is earned, not demanded. .


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Obviously there is a happy medium here. *My suggestion is that telling a kid to sit down and shut up is hardly an abuse of power.* If you raise your kids right they'll hopefully have a bit of common sense and know not to go into the woods with anyone.
> 
> What you are describing sounds like raising a rebellious kid. Not a good idea IMO.



No its not, but its excessive.  This was AFTER the raving and the confiscation of the skateboard.  Its not needed.

The guy could of had a bad day and was tired of putting up with kids' shit, but there is no justification for this guy.  None.

The kid said he couldnt hear from his headphones.  Bullshit or not, he did comply once it was a FACT that he was listening once the video started.  At that point, thats when the cop shouldve issued a citation or, shit, Ill even say let out some verbal frustration, but beyond that, its nuts.

I dont know why there is any discussion over the general police population.  Why not just stick to the current subject and argue as to why this power abusive tub of shit _isnt _a power abusive tub of shit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2008)

kiko said:


> Back in the day that was normal police procedure and the streets were safer.



I don't know how many punk-barely high school graduate jerkoff cops
threatened to: "Split your head with the butt of my gun" when I was in high school...

Most cops are insecure jerks...


That being said...

He should have just whacked him  with his nightstick,
in an exact police training technique,
rather than wrestling and physically touching the punk.

"speak softly"


----------



## kiko (Feb 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> That being said...
> 
> He should have just whacked him  with his nightstick,
> in an exact police training technique,
> ...



He can't use the nightstick during the day. That would be excessive force.


----------



## kiko (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> and i fully believe that it's because of my respect for every police officer i've ever had a run in with, that last summer when i got in an accident with some friends and they found some weed in my hoodie pocket, they didn't even fine me. hell, they didn't even report to my mother that i'd had it on me. their respect is something i'm proud to have earned. and its paid off to have it. more than once.



So you respect cops as long as they don't mess with your weed. You're out of control and in serious need of some police discipline to straight'em you out.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

that kid should've truck slapped him.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> that kid should've truck slapped him.



By "NOT" doing that, the kid just insured he wont have to work during college.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

kiko said:


> So you respect cops as long as they don't mess with your weed. You're out of control and in serious need of some police discipline to straight'em you out.



hehe. no i respected them long before that. i'm just saying it paid off to do so. i used to get in trouble for petty shit n when they questioned me about it i wouldn't even bother trying to get out of it, so they let a lot of little stuff like that slide. i respected them n they returned that respect. n if i ever got in trouble with my friends they always came to me first cause they knew i'd be the one who'd give it to 'em straight. it's been over a year since i've been in trouble for anything.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> By "NOT" doing that, the kid just insured he wont have to work during college.



true story. but after seeing this vid it'd be a nice thing to see. 

i think a lot of the cops problem might have been that he probably has the typical stereotype in his head that kids who skateboard just go around vandalizing shit. not all skaters are like that. it's almost as bad as racial profiling.

in east milly i used to hang out with a bunch of skaters. we'd go hang out in front of the elementary school all day and skate there, cops would drive by not saying a word. or we'd skate up in front of the high school, and by the bangor savings bank because there was a sweet curb there for grinding. most of the cops never said a word to any of us cause we didn't break shit or spray paint all over the place. we used to move trafic cones off the side of the road in the middle of the night or move picnic benches to use for stuff to jump on or over n the cops never cared as long as we put the shit back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> true story. but after seeing this vid it'd be a nice thing to see



Maybe one of his friends could have done it and got away.

Racial profiling!?!?
You mean "Knowing who commits crime, and acting upon those hunches"?

SO PC...  I'm surprised at you...   "conformist" -


----------



## kiko (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> it's been over a year since i've been in trouble for anything.



Because you haven't been caught or because you're behaving yourself?


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

kiko said:


> Because you haven't been caught or because you're behaving yourself?



little bit of both. the only things i've done wrong lately is smoke weed n ciggs. two things cops n east really don't go hard on anyone for. 

last year on my 16th birthday i'd been at a friends house n we drank a little bit (we weren't drunk but had a nice buzz) n had a bit to smoke, n then my friends dad (totally off his ass) started flipping out over something, so we left. the cops ended up getting called on a noise complaint n when they came to find us to ask what happened, we smelled like pot n booze. the whole time they were talking to us we were the most respectful kids you ever saw. five minutes later this kid we know, lucas comes running up to us obviously tipsy, stunk like it, and tho he wasn't horribly disrespectful, he wasn't respectful enough. they took him in without even scolding us for anything.  

different breed up here son


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never had so little respect for the people on this board.

That cop physically assaulted a CHILD half his size who was making no aggressive movements toward him.  If you ask me, hitting a pre-pubescent, barely teenage kid who weighs about 100 lbs. is just as bad as hitting a woman.  

If you think that is appropriate, the police state of Iran or the old Soviet Union would be a better place for you to live.  It blows my fucking mind how people can support that kind of thing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I have never had so little respect for the people on this board.
> 
> That cop physically assaulted a CHILD half his size who was making no aggressive movements toward him.  If you ask me, hitting a pre-pubescent, barely teenage kid who weighs about 100 lbs. is just as bad as hitting a woman.
> 
> If you think that is appropriate, the police state of Iran or the old Soviet Union would be a better place for you to live.  It blows my fucking mind how people can support that kind of thing.



We didn't mean to kick sand in your vagina -


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 14, 2008)

If some barrel-assed, donut munching, daisy-duke-wearing, pimple scar covered cop assaulted my CHILD is such a circumstance, I'd have their badge, and then I'd get on the DA's ass until they were prosecuted, and then after they served their time I'd whoop their fucking ass and gladly serve a little time myself.

Fucking fat, pathetic, lonely looser gets his kicks pushing around little kids.  Pisses me off.


----------



## kiko (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> little bit of both. the only things i've done wrong lately is smoke weed n ciggs. two things cops n east really don't go hard on anyone for.
> 
> last year on my 16th birthday i'd been at a friends house n we drank a little bit (we weren't drunk but had a nice buzz) n had a bit to smoke, n then my friends dad (totally off his ass) started flipping out over something, so we left. the cops ended up getting called on a noise complaint n when they came to find us to ask what happened, we smelled like pot n booze. the whole time they were talking to us we were the most respectful kids you ever saw. five minutes later this kid we know, lucas comes running up to us obviously tipsy, stunk like it, and tho he wasn't horribly disrespectful, he wasn't respectful enough. they took him in without even scolding us for anything.
> 
> different breed up here son



A bare-ass hard spanking is long over due.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

kiko said:


> A bare-ass hard spanking is long over due.





im generally a pretty well behaved kid when it comes to the law. but i have to have my wild moments or else i'd go insane.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 14, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> If some barrel-assed, donut munching, daisy-duke-wearing, pimple scar covered cop assaulted my CHILD is such a circumstance, I'd have their badge, and then I'd get on the DA's ass until they were prosecuted, and then after they served their time I'd whoop their fucking ass and gladly serve a little time myself.



I completely agree,
Sadly, this douchebag is not an isolated case.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 14, 2008)

However,
I am anti-police.
Don't get me wrong, I like the _idea_ of the police, however the reality tends to be a lot different.
In my experience, and unfortunately I've had a lot of it, with police is that they are completely useless unless they can write a ticket and/or generate some kind of revenue.
I have no use for them.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2008)

i lived thru my own wild moments but when it's your kid it's hard to breathe from fear sometimes. the amount of responsibility a child shows should determine the freedoms they are allowed. when they show bad judgment there needs to be consequences.  sometimes the  natural consequence serves to  punish as well as the parents follow up. like puking your guts up when you drink. i was beat to shit as a kid for nothing. because my step father was just an abusive asshole that hated us and it made me too lenient a parent. the median is hard to find but you need to find it. too far in either direction leaves kids floundering without proper guidance.


----------



## kiko (Feb 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> but i have to have my wild moments or else i'd go insane.



It sounds like it's too late for that.


----------



## SYN (Feb 14, 2008)

kiko said:


> It sounds like it's too late for that.



i think i just might actually like you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> *I have never had so little respect for the people on this board.
> *
> That cop physically assaulted a CHILD half his size who was making no aggressive movements toward him.  If you ask me, hitting a pre-pubescent, barely teenage kid who weighs about 100 lbs. is just as bad as hitting a woman.
> 
> If you think that is appropriate, the police state of Iran or the old Soviet Union would be a better place for you to live.  It blows my fucking mind how people can support that kind of thing.





that cop was a fuck.  i respect the JOB a cop has to do, but fuck the police.  i have never had anything but bad experiences with them.  even when i needed help one time, it took them over an hour to show up.. and they didnt do shit.

fuck cops


----------



## kiko (Feb 15, 2008)

SYN said:


> i think i just might actually like you.



I'm not sure if that's a good or bad. 

I can be your pen pal when they throw you in prison.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I have never had so little respect for the people on this board.
> 
> That cop physically assaulted a CHILD half his size who was making no aggressive movements toward him.  If you ask me, hitting a pre-pubescent, barely teenage kid who weighs about 100 lbs. is just as bad as hitting a woman.
> 
> If you think that is appropriate, the police state of Iran or the old Soviet Union would be a better place for you to live.  It blows my fucking mind how people can support that kind of thing.



I'll be damned. 

Everyone...mark this occasion... on the day of February, 15th 2008...Clemson said something that KelJu agreed with. Let this day go down in history as a great day.


----------



## SYN (Feb 15, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm not sure if that's a good or bad.
> 
> I can be your pen pal when they throw you in prison.



haha. i highly doubt i'll ever go to prison.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2008)

It's amazing how many of you schmucks can't differentiate between _all _cops and _that_ cop.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's amazing how many of you schmucks can't differentiate between _all _cops and _that_ cop.



I can, cause that wouldn't have been my kid.  I would have beat the shit of my kid


----------



## largepkg (Feb 15, 2008)

I spoke to my father today about this and he said he would have given me a whooping to remember than he would find the officer and beat his ass. 

My pops is 63 now so I found this funny. Not a chance I let pop know that though.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh man, can't wait for your kid to be old enough to find your IM posts


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

If they touch the internets I will lock them in a cage.

They will respect my Authoritah!


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I can, cause that wouldn't have been my kid.  I would have beat the shit of my kid



u muust be the worst father ever beathing your kids will really fuck them up and your kid looks really yung people like you are scary


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am..... and proud of it.  

How about you go tell your parents to fuck off, for leaving you with an 18 year old to get raped.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

LiLPrincezZ said:


> u muust be the worst father ever beathing your kids will really fuck them up and your kid looks really yung people like you are scary



Speaking of that.  Funny how you and LORF share the same Proxy IP,  and the coincidence that as soon as LORF logs of you log on.  Weird.


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 15, 2008)

its cool that u are abotu as mature as the child you are holding in the picture does ur 2incher stand at attention as you talk shit to a 14 year ol


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Slut no one cares.


----------



## DontStop (Feb 15, 2008)

You might all hate police, but I have NEVER once in my life had a bad experience with a cop. In one circumstance, I had a stalker who followed me home one day and then parked outside of my house. He continued to follow me for some time anywhere I walked, and as soon as I told the police, they were on a look out for him within maybe 15 minutes. They called me daily to make sure I was ok and eventually nabbed the guy. Other police I've delt with have been friendly, even if i have done something wrong. The difference is, is I'm not a stupid punk kid with a bad lip and a poor attitude towards police.


----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 15, 2008)

wow i jsu realized u r a moderator that is so fucked up


----------



## DontStop (Feb 15, 2008)

grammar is the best!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 15, 2008)

DontStop said:


> You might all hate police, but I have NEVER once in my life had a bad experience with a cop. In one circumstance, I had a stalker who followed me home one day and then parked outside of my house. He continued to follow me for some time anywhere I walked, and as soon as I told the police, they were on a look out for him within maybe 15 minutes. T*hey called me daily* to make sure I was ok and eventually nabbed the guy. Other police I've delt with have been friendly, even if i have done something wrong. The difference is, is I'm not a stupid punk kid with a bad lip and a poor attitude towards police.



Hmph, I guess the jig is up.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate cops, but this is a good cop, and I'm with him 100%.  He did what the kid's father didn't do or wasn't there to do.  He didn't do any damage to the kid, it was like he twisted his ear or something and some of you got your panties in a twist.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 15, 2008)

The point's been made already and i think we can all agree. Whether or not the kid is a punk kid or not is irrelevant, cops are there to enforce the law, not parent our children. Its a slippery slope in more than one direction. Cops are bound by strict laws, giving them parenting powers for kids who's behavior might be disrespectful, but not unlawful, is a grey area that can open up a shitstorm. They are already power tripping dickheads, no need to give them more leeway. 

As well, if you think about it in another direction. Then if a cop can discipline a kid so should anyone on the street who feels that the kid is disrespectful. You want a complete stranger putting his hands on your kid/little brother because he FEELS disrespected?

And i want to re-iterate the fact that had the cop come across an educated adult with full knowledge or his/her legal rights, he would not do half the shit he did to the kid..especially with a camera around. Had the cop not been a cop or been off duty and had the kid been a fully matured male, he would not put his hands on him like he did.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> I hate cops, but this is a good cop, and I'm with him 100%.  He did what the kid's father didn't do or wasn't there to do.  He didn't do any damage to the kid, it was like he twisted his ear or something and some of you got your panties in a twist.



Most of the people, if not all, that spout out shit like "fuck the cops", like to believe that they're "fighting the system", "sticking it to the man", "being rebels", "fighting oppression", and blah, blah, fucking blah.

Sure there are asshole cops, because there are asshole people.  Plenty of cops get fired every year for being assholes.  The belief that all, or even most, of the cops are "bad" is moronic.  That's like saying that all teachers are bad.  Hell, and cops don't even have tenure.

The vast majority of cops out there do a fine job and many of those that don't get fired.  Yes, some may slip through the system, but they can hardly be qualified as the majority.  So believing that "fuck the cops" is a reflection of reality is pure idiocy.

The problem isn't the _world_, it's _you_.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Speaking of that.  Funny how you and LORF share the same Proxy IP,  and the coincidence that as soon as LORF logs of you log on.  Weird.



who is lorf?  ban the bitch man..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Most of the people, if not all, that spout out shit like "fuck the cops", like to believe that they're "fighting the system", "sticking it to the man", "being rebels", "fighting oppression", and blah, blah, fucking blah.
> 
> Sure there are asshole cops, because there are asshole people.  Plenty of cops get fired every year for being assholes.  The belief that all, or even most, of the cops are "bad" is moronic.  That's like saying that all teachers are bad.  Hell, and cops don't even have tenure.
> 
> ...



like i stated earlier, i respect the job a LEO does, but dont respect them.  never have i had a good experience with a cop, not once.  i grew up upper middle class, im white/male, and now i make near 6 figs, dress nice, and carry myself professionally.  im not some punk ass kid with his pants around his ankles or talking like a gangster like danny.. but almost everytime without fail i deal with a LEO they cop attitude at me.  it makes no sense what so ever 

so i will say it again, fuck them.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 15, 2008)

this thread is crazy i feel like i should be listening to nwa reading some of these posts. like i said there are good cops and bad ones. some times you have to take the good with the bad. although if some fat fucker did that to my son or daughter like i said some one in icu some one in jail.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 15, 2008)

oh ya call me dumb if you want but what is a moderator?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> like i stated earlier, i respect the job a LEO does, but dont respect them.  never have i had a good experience with a cop, not once.  i grew up upper middle class, im white/male, and now i make near 6 figs, dress nice, and carry myself professionally.  im not some punk ass kid with his pants around his ankles or talking like a gangster like danny.. but almost everytime without fail i deal with a LEO they cop attitude at me.  it makes no sense what so ever
> 
> so i will say it again, fuck them.



I grew up in poor and white and the majority of my experiences with cops have been good.   

I showed respect to the cops and they showed it to me.  There's nothing magical about it.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Most of the people, if not all, that spout out shit like "fuck the cops", like to believe that they're "fighting the system", "sticking it to the man", "being rebels", "fighting oppression", and blah, blah, fucking blah.
> 
> Sure there are asshole cops, because there are asshole people.  Plenty of cops get fired every year for being assholes.  The belief that all, or even most, of the cops are "bad" is moronic.  That's like saying that all teachers are bad.  Hell, and cops don't even have tenure.
> 
> ...



Okay i get you but let me defend myself and perhaps others. I don't really go around spouting shit like "fuck the police." I am well aware that there are good and bad ones out there just as there are good and bad people out there. However my justification for thinking low of cops is the same justification you have for not liking blacks/mexicans or whatever. The majority of my experiences with that group of people showed me that they are pieces of shit. There are good ones out there, and i know a couple of them. They are the ones who really wanted to be cops, they are educated and grounded people who are able to think.

I had a cop pull me over and ask me why i was pulled over. Not wanting to incriminate myself further (I had dark tints and wasn't wearing my seatbelt), i said i didn't really know. He threatened to pull me out of my car and beat me senseless. Not until my friend who was in the car called his cop brother, did the jerk off cop chill out and let me go. Ever heard of the fifth amendment? If i was in a position like that with a way to collect evidence against that jerkoff i would've instigated him and taken a beating...all the while knowing that 1. i'd make money and 2. his career would be over.

Another time my friend who rides a speed bike, legally, was cruising down an avenue, going with traffic when a cop flew out of nowhere, cut him off, made him swerve and crash. The kid broke his leg. The cops' statement was that my friend was running. My friend had no reason to run, he was cruising and had a registered and insured motorcycle. Did anything ever happen to the cop? No. My buddy filed complaints and made calls and just got the run around. All he got in the end was a medical bill (i think he had to pay like 2-3k).

Last story is one i heard from a cop friend. They chased some kid a couple of blocks who had a warrant out for his arrest. The cops were so mad that they had to run after him they beat the kid senseless. Shattered his knee cap. In the police report they said that when the kid fell, he hit the cops boot or some stupid shit. Did anything ever happen to the cop? No.

The one time i needed a cops' help was when i came home after working a wedding (16hour shift, video production). I was shot and there was no parking on my block. My family leaves me a spot in front of the house that blocks my driveway so i don't have to walk 10 blocks after working 16 hours. Well someone had blocked my driveway. I knocked on my tenants' door but got no answer. I called the precinct and asked them to come and ticket the dude (the policy is they first ticket him, then you call a tow company and tow the car). I waited for 20 minutes (this is like 4am in a quiet neighborhood), called the precinct was told they are on their way. Waited a while longer, parked my car like 7 blocks away walked home and passed out. Got up the next day, found out it was the tenants' friend who parked there, asked them if they caught a ticket, they said, nope, nothing. The cops never even showed up.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2008)

Hazelwood officer fined $18,000 for arresting firefighter on emergency call | Top Stories | KMOV.com | St. Louis, MO



> (KMOV) -- A police officer in Hazelwood will have to pay thousands of dollars for getting into it with a firefighter while he was trying to help an accident victim.
> 
> 
> News 4 obtained police video that shows the Hazelwood police officer arresting a fire captain while he's trying to move an injured driver.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

There should be more photochops being done here.



Little Wing said:


> just a rush job but you see where i'm headed...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

A new video of that officer being an ass....it's not the first time.

Local - WMAR ABC2 News Baltimore Marylands


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yanick said:


> As well, if you think about it in another direction. Then if a cop can discipline a kid so should anyone on the street who feels that the kid is disrespectful. You want a complete stranger putting his hands on your kid/little brother because he FEELS disrespected?



You know what?  Unrelated elders have been disciplining children since the beginning of time in every single society, up until the lawyers invaded our lives so much that it seems like a bad thing now.  This was also the case here in the US up until about 30 years ago when the extreme political correctness started creeping in.  

In most countries in the world if minors start giving lip to an older man or woman a due smacking will occur, and that's normal.  Having punk-ass teenagers dictate the rules to adults because they have the 'abuse laws' on their side is not normal.  You have lost sight of that.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'll be damned.
> 
> Everyone...mark this occasion... on the day of February, 15th 2008...Clemson said something that KelJu agreed with. Let this day go down in history as a great day.



The day KelJu saw the light.

Just kidding.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Most of the people, if not all, that spout out shit like "fuck the cops", like to believe that they're "fighting the system", "sticking it to the man", "being rebels", "fighting oppression", and blah, blah, fucking blah.
> 
> The vast majority of cops out there do a fine job and many of those that don't get fired.  Yes, some may slip through the system, but they can hardly be qualified as the majority.  So believing that "fuck the cops" is a reflection of reality is pure idiocy.
> 
> The problem isn't the _world_, it's _you_.



Ok, let me tell you why I don't like cops.  Actually, let me sum up my encounters with the police here in Brooklyn, NY.

1.  My mother was sexually assaulted two blocks from my house.  The cops showed up, the suspect never found.
2.  A close friend killed in a hit-and-run, the cops showed up, the suspect never found.
3.  I got drunk on a Friday night, I pissed on a tree, undercover cops showed up gave me a court summons.  I had to sit a day in court and pay a $50 fine.
4.  I got searched by the cops about 5 times for just hanging out and smoking trees.  I was never arrested because we smoked the trees before the cops got there, thank God...
5.  I've been told by cops that I can't be outside about a million times.
6.  Some dickwad hit my grandmother with the back of his van, my grandmother broke an arm and a leg, the cops showed up the suspect never found/charged.

Need I say more why I don't like cops?  If were driving, I'm sure I would like them even less.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think someone already said this, but cops generally don't give a shit about anything except what generates revenue.  Generally the biggest cash cows are speeding tickets, minor drug and alcohol charges, DUIs, etc.  

If cops show up to a scene and someone is there, they will gladly arrest them.  But you have about a 99% chance of getting away with a crime if you perpetrate it against a person who doesn't know you and you get away from the scene before the cops show up.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 15, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I think someone already said this, but cops generally don't give a shit about anything except what generates revenue.  Generally the biggest cash cows are speeding tickets, minor drug and alcohol charges, DUIs, etc.
> 
> If cops show up to a scene and someone is there, they will gladly arrest them.  But you have about a 99% chance of getting away with a crime if you perpetrate it against a person who doesn't know you and you get away from the scene before the cops show up.




Absolutely... here's a quick story about my utter disdain for police.
Two years ago I owned a rental property that was about to be sold to the tenant. Before the deal had closed, the house was torched completely. I got royally fucked in the deal because I had allowed the insurance to lapse because the property was about to be sold.Talk about some really bad timing. Turns out that even though there were three separate witnesses who knew for a fact who had burned the place, the police NEVER talked to any of them. All they cared about was the fact that there wasn't going to be an insurance claim.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2008)

Property is one thing...safety is another.

I personally witnessed an incident in which a female was assaulted.  The guy who called the cops made the mistake of telling the dispatcher that the assailant was already gone and the victim didn't need an ambulance.  We waited two hours and the cops NEVER showed.  We went back home, called a different police station in a different jurisdiction, it took them 45 minutes to show up, and they refused to take a written report.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 15, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> Property is one thing...safety is another.
> 
> I personally witnessed an incident in which a female was assaulted.  The guy who called the cops made the mistake of telling the dispatcher that the assailant was already gone and the victim didn't need an ambulance.  We waited two hours and the cops NEVER showed.  We went back home, called a different police station in a different jurisdiction, it took them 45 minutes to show up, and they refused to take a written report.




Nothing quite like serving and protecting, is there?

I agree that there is a huge difference between safety and property.
However, I bet if the guy had told them that there was a drunk driver in the area, they'd have been there in less than 5 minutes...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2008)

i couldn't decide... text or no?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## LiLPrincezZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



i hope u downloaded some sort of a pirated version of photoshop, becasue i feel realy sorry if you actualy paud for it. LOL might b the worrst i have evr sceen


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

LiLPrincezZ said:


> i hope u downloaded some sort of a pirated version of photoshop, becasue i feel realy sorry if you actualy paud for it. LOL might b the worrst i have evr sceen




Keep this shit up and I'll ban you.  You only have 23 posts and have already solidified yourself as a troll. 

No one would miss you.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Keep this shit up and I'll ban you.  You only have 23 posts and have already solidified yourself as a troll.
> 
> No one would miss you.



Good luck LORF and Lilprinzzez are the same people on a proxy.  One logs out the other logs in.  Just trolls.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> Property is one thing...safety is another.
> 
> I personally witnessed an incident in which a female was assaulted.  The guy who called the cops made the mistake of telling the dispatcher that the assailant was already gone and the victim didn't need an ambulance.  We waited two hours and the cops NEVER showed.  We went back home, called a different police station in a different jurisdiction, it took them 45 minutes to show up, and they refused to take a written report.




That is basically how every situation I have ever needed help from police turned out too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Good luck LORF and Lilprinzzez are the same people on a proxy.  One logs out the other logs in.  Just trolls.



do your job and ban them then


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## brogers (Feb 16, 2008)

Not all cops are bad, but the authority they are given attracts people who like to power-trip.  I also think there is not enough accountability for their actions.

The main problem though, is that cops will lie to protect each each other.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2008)

brogers said:


> Not all cops are bad, but the authority they are given attracts people who like to power-trip.  I also think there is not enough accountability for their actions.
> 
> The main problem though, is that cops will lie to protect each each other.



In the same week I find myself agreeing with my polar opposites: clemson and brogers. Maybe the world is coming together, maybe the planets are at some special alignment...who knows. 

But yeah, I know a handful of kids who became cops, and all of them were dorks that nobody respected in high school that turned into dick heads as soon as they were issued a firearm.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2008)

Only time I had a bad time with cops was when I punched the 2 dudes in Waikiki for knocking an old lady down, some security guard only saw me hitting them and told the cops I started it.  I was furious and started getting in his face so the cops fucking tossed me to the ground scraping my shoulders on the concrete and then clamped the cuffs so tight it caused nerve damage.  I thought it was going to be permanent and back then I had dreams of playing guitar in a band and for months the numbness in my fingers effected my practice, luckily it got better.  It made me think what if I had been a professional musician and they had caused permanent damage, it could fuck up a persons career.

Otherwise the Exotic Rental Car place I worked at was also a gas station and all of the cops hung out there to fill out paper work or take breaks so I saw them everyday and got to know them all personally.  Hell I would end up talking about tripping at a concert the past weekend with them, a couple even told me about their experiences on acid.   One of the guys admitted to me that he got stoned every now and then, he had full sleeves of tats and tats on his neck.  But I guess this is Hawaii and cops are much different here.  Oh yeah a bunch of them used to ask me for bodybuilding advice all the time and I know for a fact 2 of them were juicers.  I also used to fix their laptops all the time.  If you get to know cops you'll find that the majority are very cool...  They used to tell me great stories about calls they'd recently been on, like two of them had responded to a nude woman in the park screaming, they showed up and found out it was one of the regular hookers high on ice bare assed naked.  They said she was sitting in the grass with her legs spread showing all and they kept stalling so they could look at her a bit longer cause she was super hot, then they finally got her settled down and found her clothes...and then called her boyfriend(pimp) to pick her up and take her home....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> do your job and ban them then



LOL ass fucker.

Dipshits like that just keep coming back.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

two questions what do you have to do to get banned, and what is a moderator? asking so i dont post some thing stupid and get my self banned.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2008)

A moderator is just as it sounds. Forum moderator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is the site rules  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/56825-rules-board-read-me.html


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2008)

LiLPrincezZ said:


> i hope u downloaded some sort of a pirated version of photoshop, becasue i feel realy sorry if you actualy paud for it. LOL might b the worrst i have evr sceen



i hope you downloaded some pirated version of your life cuz i'd feel real sorry for you if you paid for a life where you can't wait to get up and sign on to a site everyone hates you on.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> do your job and ban them then




Iain axed them.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2008)

i really don't think it was danny81 or a young girl that young.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Okay i get you but let me defend myself and perhaps others.
> <snipped for space>



I've never needed to call the cops, but every time I saw someone else do, with one exception, that came ASAP.

And the off all the times (over two dozen) that I've had an encounter with a cop, I've only had two bad experiences.  And both times I was mouthing off.

I must have led some sort of sheltered life.

Living on the streets of LA...

Dirt poor...

Under on of the most infamous police departments in the country...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2008)

i was in my late twenties before i ever saw a cop that acted rude. in maine and nevada i've seen them be really nice people. i think if you have a preconceived attitude that someone is shit it might be easily picked up on by that person and things might go differently no matter what their job is.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

damn moderators are fn cool you can just basicaly decide some one is a ass and they  are gone thats freakin cool. thanks for the responce.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i was in my late twenties before i ever saw a cop that acted rude. in maine and nevada i've seen them be really nice people. i think if you have a preconceived attitude that someone is shit it might be easily picked up on by that person and things might go differently no matter what their job is.



And bingo was his name-o.

I've been courteous to cops way more than I've been a dick to them.  As such, I've been let off of over half of all the tickets that I could have been given.

And I'm not talking about bowing and scraping.  I'm talking about opening with a nice introduction, following all instructions and just being nice.  The same way that *I* want to be treated when I'm doing *my* job.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> damn moderators are fn cool you can just basicaly decide some one is a ass and they  are gone thats freakin cool. thanks for the responce.



You're still here.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

oh piss off doms you just love messin with me every time i read some post you made regarding me it makes me laugh thanks for the contious humour. there plenty grammar errors for you to laugh about.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> oh piss off doms you just love messin with me every time i read some post you made regarding me it makes me laugh thanks for the contious humour. there plenty grammar errors for you to laugh about.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)

i love all the banning.  IM is like a click(sp).. if you dont fit in your fucked  

its awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i love all the banning.  IM is like a click(sp).. if you dont fit in your fucked
> 
> its awesome.




Are you fucking kidding?!

He was a troll with two accounts.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)

i know, i was being sarcastic


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got pulled over a few hours ago.....cop searched my car without my permission. I got pissed and gave him a attitude about it, so now he will be hearing from my lawyer. How can I prove he searched my property without any prove? I should had recored his ass with my cell .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)

they record with their dash cam.  call and talk to his superior


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2008)

LiLPrincezZ said:


> i hope u downloaded some sort of a pirated version of photoshop, becasue i feel realy sorry if you actualy paud for it. LOL might b the worrst i have evr sceen


Your an ass. 
I love her stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Your an ass.
> I love her stuff.




i gave LP sufficient cause to not like my stuff  they quietly disappeared before you saw them maybe.   i sent you a pm.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i gave LP sufficient cause to not like my stuff  they quietly disappeared before you saw them maybe.  i sent you a pm.


I just saw them! Funny as hell.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> they record with their dash cam.  call and talk to his superior



Actually he din't park behinds me. Even if he had a dash cam im sure it only records the front. I got his name on the ticket so I'll give the police department a ring.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 16, 2008)

ok chico becouse your whole name is to much to write sorry. ok here we go for any type of grounds for a legal case you would need to prove the officer had no probable couse i may have spelled that wrong. any officer may search a vehicle or residence with out permission or warrant with probable cause. probable couse has been broken down to a smell some thing that resembled a narcotic, even odd driving not the best word to use but i am going to mispell the word i want irratic. i new some one that got busted with a large amount of hydroponics the officer smelled bong water in his car ergo probable couse. if the officer had no probable couse to search your car the you are good and yes booze on your breathe counts for some dumb ass reason.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've never needed to call the cops, but every time I saw someone else do, with one exception, that came ASAP.
> 
> And the off all the times (over two dozen) that I've had an encounter with a cop, I've only had two bad experiences.  And both times I was mouthing off.
> 
> ...



Actually i have lived a pretty sheltered life. Never been arrested, never robbed, killed or raped. The worst things i've done have been drug use and fist fights. And i always speak with respect to cops because i know how quickly a power tripping dickhead can turn my life upside down.

All that being said, they are still *mostly* assholes who were/are losers with guns and power.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 17, 2008)

hey doms just one quick question? "you wrote under on of the most infamous police departments in the country..." did you mean one. lmfao irony


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Actually he din't park behinds me. Even if he had a dash cam im sure it only records the front. I got his name on the ticket so I'll give the police department a ring.



Thats actually a good start.  If you persist, you can walk in and meet with his superior and fill out a complaint.

Warning though...

Everyone will be gunning for you.  I did it...and luckily I moved to college a month or so later.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> A new video of that officer being an ass....it's not the first time.
> 
> Local - WMAR ABC2 News Baltimore Marylands



Holy shit.  That fat fuck shouldve been suspended WITHOUT pay.  Talk about protecting one of their own.


----------

